# The time has come folks.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Love it or hate it. In order for the sport to grow and be taken as a serious shooting sport we need standardization. There was talk about the NSA doing great things this year and absolutely nothing has changed.

I am going to register a domain (Paid for out of my pocket) for some standardization in tournament rules, targets, different shoots, etc. This site will also encourage online league shoots and score tracking.

There will be links to this forum of course (because this is THE place to talk slingshots).

However, I cannot do this alone. I will need help from the community to determine said rules, regulations etc. Also I will need help in general website design (I know enough to get started but may need tips).

I was thinking slingshotleague.com . . . thoughts on this?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Awesome idea; thank you for taking the reins on this one Natural Fork. The idea is long overdue, and I believe that with your attention to detail you are the man for the job!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks but no thanks, more power to you and the people who want the "sport" to grow. I just dont see where it needs to, or needs some type of unified rules and standardization. No offence but that's just not slingshot shooting to me...having the yearly shoot that Jaybird set up was/is as orginized as I can deal with...but like I said more power to you and best of luck.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love shooting contests and will do anything I can to support sling-shooting becoming a legitimate sport.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks but no thanks, more power to you and the people who want the "sport" to grow. I just dont see where it needs to, or needs some type of unified rules and standardization. No offence but that's just not slingshot shooting to me...having the yearly shoot that Jaybird set up was/is as orginized as I can deal with...but like I said more power to you and best of luck.


So you are ok with one tournament but any more than that and it would be bad in your opinion? I understand the desire to keep this a niche thing and keep our tight nit group. However there is so much potential for this to become great community events for people. Slingshots are dirt cheap. It is something that many would enjoy and wouldnt need much of an investment to get started.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks but no thanks, more power to you and the people who want the "sport" to grow. I just dont see where it needs to, or needs some type of unified rules and standardization. No offence but that's just not slingshot shooting to me...having the yearly shoot that Jaybird set up was/is as orginized as I can deal with...but like I said more power to you and best of luck.


I like the cozy place slingshooting is in as well, but there can be another side to it.
There are lots of serious archery tournaments for people that want to be a part of them but that doesn't stop people from shooting in their back yards for fun or from hunting. I would hope that we'd never lose the friendly feel of the ECST but it would be cool to have an online league and more tournaments.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone ought to set the standards for coin shooting, But I won't follow the rules, any rules.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> Someone ought to set the standards for coin shooting, But I won't follow the rules, any rules.


I think you already set that standard!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that is a great idea! A good start on the standardized rules would be tournament rules Archery. We might have to bring the range in to a shorter distance.... but then again maybe not.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I vote for a "hit it or don't hit it" type of target rather than paper. It may just be my personal bias but I don't think paper targets are ideal for large projectile shooting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks but no thanks, more power to you and the people who want the "sport" to grow. I just dont see where it needs to, or needs some type of unified rules and standardization. No offence but that's just not slingshot shooting to me...having the yearly shoot that Jaybird set up was/is as orginized as I can deal with...but like I said more power to you and best of luck.


So you are ok with one tournament but any more than that and it would be bad in your opinion? I understand the desire to keep this a niche thing and keep our tight nit group. However there is so much potential for this to become great community events for people. Slingshots are dirt cheap. It is something that many would enjoy and wouldnt need much of an investment to get started.
[/quote]

I'm not anyone to tell others what to do, so if this is what you think is needed go for it, as I said best of luck,
From what I could tell of Jays shoot ( I was unable to go do to personel reasons) it was more of a get together than a tourney no one was overly worried about rules and standarization.
Like I said good luck to you and those who like that sort of thing it just aint me...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> I vote for a "hit it or don't hit it" type of target rather than paper. It may just be my personal bias but I don't think paper targets are ideal for large projectile shooting.


Input like this is greatly appreciated. There might be a couple types of shooting. Like archery has field shoots and 3d shoots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Four posts on this one, I guess I'm interested!
How 'bout this for an online setup:
Shooting goes in rounds for those who enter. From a distance of 10m (which seems like a popular standard) contestants take 10 shots at a hanging object. Objects could be things that are readily available so we can get something going, for example cans of various capacities (20, 16, 12, 7 oz) or something like that. Winner could be determined by total points for all rounds or by elimination.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Any suggestions on domain name? is slingshotleage.com good? About to buy that domain.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rules are made to be broken. I'm with Darrell on this one. You make 'em and I'll break 'em.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

M_J said:


> Thanks but no thanks, more power to you and the people who want the "sport" to grow. I just dont see where it needs to, or needs some type of unified rules and standardization. No offence but that's just not slingshot shooting to me...having the yearly shoot that Jaybird set up was/is as orginized as I can deal with...but like I said more power to you and best of luck.


I like the cozy place slingshooting is in as well, but there can be another side to it.
There are lots of serious archery tournaments for people that want to be a part of them but that doesn't stop people from shooting in their back yards for fun or from hunting. I would hope that we'd never lose the friendly feel of the ECST but it would be cool to have an online league and more tournaments.
[/quote]

I can't imagine this would hurt anything, for anyone who just wants to shoot in the back yard, and the idea of organization has plenty of benefits for those who like working with clearly measured standards. Thanks for your work on this Natural Fork. If you need software development work done, or help preparing the web site, please let me know.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

chalk targets are excellent,bright enough to be seen,small enuff for a challenge,but leave no doubt when there hit,my 2 pence worth


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do see the two sides of the fence. I will get the site up and running and we can see how it goes. If it works, it works. If it doesnt it doesnt. It seems to be working very well for the blowgun community.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Be sure to spell league correctly







slingshotrules.com, slingshotstandard.com and slingshotstandards.com are all available.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

only problem i would see is the regular occurence to shoot every week,after all isnt that was a league is? may be different in us but over here u play weekly games,ie darts,bowling etc and come end of season,presentation to the highest achiever who accrued most games points etc over the season


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

notchent said:


> Be sure to spell league correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i spelled it right on my search ... just not in here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> only problem i would see is the regular occurence to shoot every week,after all isnt that was a league is? may be different in us but over here u play weekly games,ie darts,bowling etc and come end of season,presentation to the highest achiever who accrued most games points etc over the season


Good point. While a weekly league is desired that is sort of separate from the standardization of rules. I think I am aiming for more of a league type deal. To start out we could do it bi-weekly or monthly. Although Bill Hays kind of has that one taken care of. I will need to think about this and get suggestions from everyone.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> only problem i would see is the regular occurence to shoot every week,after all isnt that was a league is? may be different in us but over here u play weekly games,ie darts,bowling etc and come end of season,presentation to the highest achiever who accrued most games points etc over the season


Good point. While a weekly league is desired that is sort of separate from the standardization of rules. I think I am aiming for more of a league type deal. To start out we could do it bi-weekly or monthly. Although Bill Hays kind of has that one taken care of. I will need to think about this and get suggestions from everyone.
[/quote]
i cant see people minding another monthly shoot surely,its what its all about,i think if your serious about a league i would go bi weekly,i would also pm alll vendors about supplying a one of catty/slingshot to be awarded end of season,bearing your leagues logo,so that end of season,everyone would kno who the boss was lol,hasnt even got to be shootable just a recognition of the best shooter that season


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> only problem i would see is the regular occurence to shoot every week,after all isnt that was a league is? may be different in us but over here u play weekly games,ie darts,bowling etc and come end of season,presentation to the highest achiever who accrued most games points etc over the season


Good point. While a weekly league is desired that is sort of separate from the standardization of rules. I think I am aiming for more of a league type deal. To start out we could do it bi-weekly or monthly. Although Bill Hays kind of has that one taken care of. I will need to think about this and get suggestions from everyone.
[/quote]
i cant see people minding another monthly shoot surely,its what its all about,i think if your serious about a league i would go bi weekly,i would also pm alll vendors about supplying a one of catty/slingshot to be awarded end of season,bearing your leagues logo,so that end of season,everyone would kno who the boss was lol,hasnt even got to be shootable just a recognition of the best shooter that season
[/quote]

Yes that is a great Idea. I was thinking of making plaques for the winners however a slingshot bearing the league logo would be even better!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so as of right now I am going to set up two types of shooting. Both bi-weekly. The site will include places to enter your score. If you are without a witness from another competing member a video will have to be included with the entry (it is really the only way).

We will have a can shooting league and a target league. Registering the domain now.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Video of my idea uploading...
Here it is:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Also I want to have an indoor league. Close shooting at say 15 feet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Rules are made to be broken. I'm with Darrell on this one. You make 'em and I'll break 'em.


 Somethings outta Whack Here! " You make 'em and I'll break 'em. "


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Also I want to have an indoor league. Close shooting at say 15 feet.


Yes, Close is Better, none of this outrageous distance shooting that most cannot accomplish within their lifetime anyway. We would like to hear and see the target get Banged.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Video of my idea uploading...
> Here it is:


Nice! Looks good to me!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

"this outrageous distance shooting that most cannot accomplish within their lifetime anyway"

Dgui, yours are some of my favorite videos to watch, you're clearly one of the best at what you do, and I'm sure you've influenced a lot of people to dig deeper, and become more involved in their slingshot hobby. I've learned a lot from your explanations. Seeing you shoot really motivated me work harder at improving my accuracy, try bareback, wingshooting, etc. - things that I wouldn't have otherwise thought possible at the level you've demonstrated.

I think one of the points of organizing competition is to push the limits and see what's humanly possible in any field. For admirers, there's entertainment in watching that sort of achievement, and it also tends to promote general improvement in the field. Raising the bar, setting higher standards of performance in equipment and technique, and establishing communication between people who _are _pushing the limits, tends to have benefits that filter down throughout any "industry", not just for serious performers, but also for hobbyists who are motivated by seeing _what's possible_. You did that for me with all your videos, and I'd love to see more and more of every sort of limit pushed. Maybe in a generation, "this outrageous distance shooting that most cannot accomplish within their lifetime anyway", will be commonplace


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Video of my idea uploading...
> Here it is:


Nice! Looks good to me!
[/quote]

For competition, there should be a clock in the video to show that there is no editing.

Bill Hays' "gong" idea seems to be one of the longest lasting designs, and one of the simplest to create. Even heavier pieces of metal, suspended by 2 points (so they don't spin), would work. Cans tend to deform, change size and shape when hit multiple times. 2 cents


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is what I have, I think this will be fun. I will even pay for the prizes to entice participation.

1. Indoor close range shooting (or outdoor close range) at 15 feet, Target to be determined. Prize - A+ bb shooter.

2. Object Shooting - Please see MJ's above video for an example. Prize - A vendor slingshot of some sort.

3. Target shooting - Similar to the PocketPredator event. Possibly even sponsored by pocketpredator?

Still need to design the site and get all the rules and dates sorted. SlingshotLeague.com is now a registered domain.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think we should set the rules based on the skillset of people like me. If I used a Bow I would not be very good at a target range. But that does not mean that I would want the rules changed so it would be easier for me. The tournament rules are meant to test the skill of the best, not the worst, shooters.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Other than the indoor league I think the other two will be done at 10 meters.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Other than the indoor league I think the other two will be done at 10 meters.


I would hope things progress to 20+ meters


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

notchent said:


> Other than the indoor league I think the other two will be done at 10 meters.


I would hope things progress to 20+ meters








[/quote]

I like to shoot long too. Maybe do a 10 meter week and 20 meter week. That would be cool! See this is the input we need. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Part of the problem I faced in choosing targets to use was it needs to be challenging enough for the very best shooters yet even relative newcomers can participate... plus the target needs to be standardized so everybody is shooting at the same thing. The distance can't be to far, because of space limitations for some, and the distance can't be to close... safety concerns due to ricochets etc....

That's why I settled on printed paper targets with something that uses up/fills to the margin of the printable area... as typing/printer paper is fairly standard in size all over and the printout can't be larger than regulation as it won't fit on the paper.
The scoring set up with progressive rewards allows a challenge and scoring for pretty much all skill levels... and the distance to target was considered as to accomodate as many as possible as well, while still being far enough away to render most ricochets harmless.

If you go to a 3d target you'll always be faced with standardization issues... but it is workable if using a 12 ounce soda can, for example, by simply limiting the number of shots to say 10 or so per can.

Anyway, a few things to think about..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Other than the indoor league I think the other two will be done at 10 meters.


I would hope things progress to 20+ meters








[/quote]

I like to shoot long too. Maybe do a 10 meter week and 20 meter week. That would be cool! See this is the input we need. Thanks!
[/quote]
Yep, I would be down with the ocassional 20yd contest as well!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Guys ....

It seems to me your planing the desert for the banquet and we haven't rented the hall yet.

Naturalfork, how do you see cobbling this together, is there anything I can do to help now?

Al


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AJW said:


> Hey Guys ....
> 
> It seems to me your planing the desert for the banquet and we haven't rented the hall yet.
> 
> ...


I have the domain registered and in the next couple of weeks I will get a working web site together. From there we will be able to log into the website and sign up for the various leagues. Then you can post the link to the vid and score and they will be displayed in a table with the other participants info so you can see how everybody progresses.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

notchent said:


> Video of my idea uploading...
> Here it is:


Nice! Looks good to me!
[/quote]

For competition, there should be a clock in the video to show that there is no editing.

Bill Hays' "gong" idea seems to be one of the longest lasting designs, and one of the simplest to create. Even heavier pieces of metal, suspended by 2 points (so they don't spin), would work. Cans tend to deform, change size and shape when hit multiple times. 2 cents








[/quote]

I think you can tell when there is editing because there is always evidence of a cut in video. But of course I am not an electronics educated person.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Other than the indoor league I think the other two will be done at 10 meters.


I would hope things progress to 20+ meters








[/quote]

I like to shoot long too. Maybe do a 10 meter week and 20 meter week. That would be cool! See this is the input we need. Thanks!
[/quote]

No No, that is way to far, 20 meters is too far, no further than 33 feet. I will not shoot further than 33 feet, that is regulation distance.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> Video of my idea uploading...
> Here it is:


Nice! Looks good to me!
[/quote]

For competition, there should be a clock in the video to show that there is no editing.

Bill Hays' "gong" idea seems to be one of the longest lasting designs, and one of the simplest to create. Even heavier pieces of metal, suspended by 2 points (so they don't spin), would work. Cans tend to deform, change size and shape when hit multiple times. 2 cents








[/quote]

I think you can tell when there is editing because there is always evidence of a cut in video. But of course I am not an electronics educated person. 
[/quote]
Yeah, I'm not putting a clock in the shot. Either believe it or don't. We have a pretty good group here, I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am gonna put flava flav in my videos.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I am gonna put flava flav in my videos.


first of all, it was weird to see you change your avatar because it has always been the robin hood fox. second, I am stoked on your idea. I will volunteer anyway I can with photoshopping stuff or anything else that comes to mind , if you want me to.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bj000 said:


> I am gonna put flava flav in my videos.


first of all, it was weird to see you change your avatar because it has always been the robin hood fox. second, I am stoked on your idea. I will volunteer anyway I can with photoshopping stuff or anything else that comes to mind , if you want me to.
[/quote]

first it hasn't always been robin hood, he changes his avatar just as much as his username







(just funning NF )

I like the idea of an "online tourny" site.. it would also be cool, if it hits big, to establish classes based off of abilities. This way you are competing with a reasonablly equivilant group.. I mean I couldn't compete with some of the seasoned, and don't want to compete with my mom









Since 33 seems to be the norm, maybe do something like 10 shots at a single target and catagorize between percentages

class 1 10%- 30%
class 2 30%- 60%
class 3 above 60%

I am not sure how hard it would be to keep record, but people could attempt to progress classes by redoing the 10shot.. of course it would have to average in on previous attempts ie. first 6/10 secont 8/10 puts some onfe at 7/10 70%

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bj000 said:


> I am gonna put flava flav in my videos.


first of all, it was weird to see you change your avatar because it has always been the robin hood fox. second, I am stoked on your idea. I will volunteer anyway I can with photoshopping stuff or anything else that comes to mind , if you want me to.
[/quote]

I like the Flav when he is sporting that Viking Helmet, But, he is a clown.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I am gonna put flava flav in my videos.


first of all, it was weird to see you change your avatar because it has always been the robin hood fox. second, I am stoked on your idea. I will volunteer anyway I can with photoshopping stuff or anything else that comes to mind , if you want me to.
[/quote]

first it hasn't always been robin hood, he changes his avatar just as much as his username







(just funning NF )

LGD
[/quote]
touche. lol.. i have only been on the site a few months. what do i know? haha


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to see a division for shooting gallons jugs of water based on the quickest to get the water drained out. You know what I mean. I think I may even have a video or three on the topic.








http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMotorick#p/u/10/QXBiaSYQgEE


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Someone ought to set the standards for coin shooting, But I won't follow the rules, any rules.


They must be relatively flat circles of metal. : ) : )


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

darts is standardized and no one really sees it as a sport, same with bowling, dodge ball and lingerie football. if a backyard "sport" like horseshoes can get organized, i dont see as to how slingshots should be left out. you can have different classes such as PFS, WRIST BRACE, regular Y. tubes and flat divisions. maybe even seperate into 3 groups of builds, such as major retailers( crosman, daisy, etc), independant ( such as the vendors here) and the home builds ( the weekend hobbiest). lots of possibillites and upside. once you can convince a sponser or two to help set up a tourney- then youll be on your way to a lil growth. im sorta surprised that the major slingshot makers dont put on any sort of event(s) to sell thier slingshots.


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Rules are made to be broken. I'm with Darrell on this one. You make 'em and I'll break 'em.


 now you are talking my way you have said it all


----------

